# Critique my national show horse?



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey y'all i would love to here what ya think of my Arab/saddle bred conformation! He is a big mover so we are working on dressage right now. He is 15'2 and yes i little under weigh.It has gain about two hundred pounds since i have had him.( I will post i pic of him a few months after having him and he had put on A LOT of weigh compared to when i bought him)This pic are from early summer but he has gain more since.You can't see his ribs any more and his bum and neck have filled out i bit more. And yes he only has one eye! Sorry i don't have the best pic but it is very hard to get him to stand still lol


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

He has a very long back. Its hard to say much else, you should get pics of him standing square. And hopefully with a heck of a lot more weight he'll look better now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just want to say that amount of weight gain is AMAZING. Kudos to you, he looks great. Has a super kind eye


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks loads healthier


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

> Just want to say that amount of weight gain is AMAZING. Kudos to you, he looks great. Has a super kind eye


 Thank you very much!! The first pic was takeing in March and the others were takeing in August.So in 5 months he gained all that! When i got him the lady that onwed him feed him once a day and it was just hay.He was not giveing grain ever ( i know not every one feeds grain which is fine as long as your horse is health but he NEEDED it to help keep waigh on).And was outside in a tiny dirt paddoc. The girl i got him off really ment well.She "Fliped" horses and knowing no one wanted a dead beat one eyed freack with not traning she just did not have the time or money do ride or feed him.When she bought him she had no idea he had one eye!He LOOK soo bad when i bought him! He was "Lazy" but just from the lack of food.And was just skin and bones.Now he is no lazy at all lol and he is stil gaining weight!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

From what i can see, he's got a nice shoulder and a very handsome neck set
Front legs looks alright, though his cannons appear to be a tad on the long side
High in the wither and roach-backed 
Short distance from the point of croup to the croup, but with muscle he should develope some nice hindquarters
Very hard to say anything about his back legs without him standing square


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

He is very handsome. The added weight looks GREAT! For your next step you should try to put muscle on his rump, to make it a little rounder, as of now it looks like he just has a very steep croup. But still, very pretty.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Wow.. he is very pretty.

The picture of his head shot ugh.. that is a wall hanger! Just love that shot!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He has that gorgeous Saddlebred neck; long, thin and shapely. I really like the Arab/Saddlebred cross, they really are some nice horses. Once you finish getting the weight on him, he's going to be really nice.


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

> He is very handsome. The added weight looks GREAT! For your next step you should try to put muscle on his rump, to make it a little rounder, as of now it looks like he just has a very steep croup. But still, very pretty


 Thank you! Yes i know his poor bum lol That is what we are working on right now.It has got i little better in the last three months but still has a long ways to go!


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

> He has that gorgeous Saddlebred neck; long, thin and shapely. I really like the Arab/Saddlebred cross, they really are some nice horses. Once you finish getting the weight on him, he's going to be really nice.


 Thank you!! And i have a thing for Arab and Arab crosses too! =)


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a nice boy. How old is he? 
Great withers, pretty mover. He looks good to me.
I am also a fan of the Arab/SB cross. My mare is mostly retired now. She takes more senior feed to maintain weight than our stock types do. They all get grass hay.
It sounds like you are on the right track. Enjoy!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

He's very long and week in the coupling. That would be a bit of a concern for me as well as his steep shoulder. Otherwise, he looks pretty good


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

> That is a nice boy. How old is he?
> Great withers, pretty mover. He looks good to me.
> I am also a fan of the Arab/SB cross. My mare is mostly retired now. She takes more senior feed to maintain weight than our stock types do. They all get grass hay.
> It sounds like you are on the right track. Enjoy!


 He is 8.Yes getting waight on was not really that hard.I have alot of pasture and alot of grass lol.The grass helped put so much weight on.More than any weight gainer i used! And he got free choise hay so he all ways had food.( I Did work him up to it.I did not just throw A bunch offood at him all the once lol)And thanks!


----------

